# BMW ActiveHybrid 7 improves fuel economy



## nutriauthenj (Oct 21, 2012)

I saw some news
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...id-7-delivers-3-series-like-fuel-economy.html
http://www.autoreviewblog.net/car-reports/2013-bmw-activehybrid-7-improves-fuel-economy.html
It seems that they're saying the ActiveHybrid 7 is 14% better than the new 740il (which is 20% better than the model it replaces.The old 740il got about 25mpg combined, so the new one might get around 30mpg. If the AH7 does 14% better than that, then it might get 34.2mpg.If that is the case (please check my maths) then 34.2mpg combined is indeed a substantial improvement over the old AH7's 20mpg combined.They ditched the old V8 for an improved I6, so there should be a big jump in mpg.


----------

